# DPReview: EOS 7D Mark II Shooting Experience



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 21, 2014)

```
<p>DPReview has added their “shooting experience” to their first impression review of the Canon EOS 7D Mark II. As I have found, the camera has some ergonomic upgrades over the original EOS 7D.</p>
<p><strong>From DPReview</strong><em>

“As an owner of the original EOS 7D, I was excited to try the Mark II edition of what has, for me, been a robust and reliable tool. The original 7D was a solidly built camera; mine has suffered through more incidents of dropped packs, collisions with rocks, and general abuse than I care to admit publicly. Admittedly, as a five year old model it’s getting bit long in the tooth, but I still don’t hesitate to pull it out for the right project.</em></p>
<p><em>The Canon EOS 7D Mark II feels just as solid as the original, if not more so. The first time you pick it up you realize this is a camera that’s been designed to get used, and get used a lot. I felt no qualms about taking it anywhere, and throughout my use it endured bumps, bangs, and a few rather wet moments (courtesy of our Seattle rain) with aplomb.”

</em></p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-eos-7d-mark-ii/8" target="_blank">Read the full article</a></strong> | <strong><strong><strong>EOS 7D Mark II: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081808-REG/canon_9128b002_eos_7d_mark_ii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NEWZDRG/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00NEWZDRG&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=4IHYPE3ZKJN5VL4X" target="_blank">Amazon</a></strong></strong></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Marauder (Nov 21, 2014)

Good read!


----------



## Snapper02 (Nov 22, 2014)

In my limited use of the camera for the last couple of weeks it looks to be a more solid build than the original 7D. AF is excellent in stills but I have not tested the video aspects completely.
My issue with the camera lies with its interaction with the Canon flashes. The bulk of my work day is spent shooting interiors and exteriors and I have a excellent system worked out with my workhorse original 7D.
Almost all of the interiors that I shoot are HDR (with flash) and also shot hand held with the camera set to fire at maximum fps bracketed in order to capture the exterior of the property. The original 7D was and still is excellent for this because the 600EX-RT or the 580EX flashes won't interfere with the operation of the camera.
Once the flash has been exhausted the camera will continue firing bracketed sequences in order to capture the window exposures. Only when the flash cycles back on after 2-3 seconds will the camera default back to a lower shutter speed. I was drooling over the specs of the 7D2 because I could now bracket up to 7 exposures at 10 frames per second.
I was dismayed to find out that the flashes will shut down the auto bracketing option as soon at it is put on the hot shoe and even if its is turned off. I've tried everything I can think of to work around this problem, so now I am back shooting with the 5 year old 7D with 240,000 exposures and counting.
http://gpphotoca.zenfolio.com/p482677447/h3951ade1#h20251f62


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 22, 2014)

Try setting your flash to strobe (high speed flash).
With the 7D2's 10fps, you'll get plenty of good shots.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 22, 2014)

Snapper02 said:


> In my limited use of the camera for the last couple of weeks it looks to be a more solid build than the original 7D. AF is excellent in stills but I have not tested the video aspects completely.
> My issue with the camera lies with its interaction with the Canon flashes. The bulk of my work day is spent shooting interiors and exteriors and I have a excellent system worked out with my workhorse original 7D.
> Almost all of the interiors that I shoot are HDR (with flash) and also shot hand held with the camera set to fire at maximum fps bracketed in order to capture the exterior of the property. The original 7D was and still is excellent for this because the 600EX-RT or the 580EX flashes won't interfere with the operation of the camera.
> Once the flash has been exhausted the camera will continue firing bracketed sequences in order to capture the window exposures. Only when the flash cycles back on after 2-3 seconds will the camera default back to a lower shutter speed. I was drooling over the specs of the 7D2 because I could now bracket up to 7 exposures at 10 frames per second.
> ...



Try using a third party bracket controller, like the CamRanger, it will allow hotshoe mounted flash and as many bracketed shots as you want. Or connect your flash via a PC cord and tape the hotshoe pins, or have your flash on a bracket.


----------



## e17paul (Nov 22, 2014)

It's great to read of the lever which can be assigned to exposure compensation. I sometimes use M to fix aperture and shutter speed, using auto ISO to take care of exposure. This can currently be modified from the Q button, but would be useful in changing light.


----------



## Snapper02 (Nov 22, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Snapper02 said:
> 
> 
> > In my limited use of the camera for the last couple of weeks it looks to be a more solid build than the original 7D. AF is excellent in stills but I have not tested the video aspects completely.
> ...



I have passed the issue to Canon Pro Services and they acknowledge that they have received my communication and would pass it on to the powers that be. This is a design choice by Canon so there is no fix without a firmware update.


----------



## Snapper02 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bennymiata said:


> Try setting your flash to strobe (high speed flash).
> With the 7D2's 10fps, you'll get plenty of good shots.



I need the flash to shut down and allow the camera to auto bracket based on the choices I've made. HS sync won't work. I shot this morning and I had to remove the flash from the camera and the tripod was a must which makes thing very slow and kludgy.


----------

